# Plastisol Transfer for 90/10 cotton/spandex blend



## TabuAccents (Aug 28, 2015)

Hi all! This is my first actual question post to the forum because you guys are awesome and every other question I have had, I've been able to find on the forum  
Anyway, I got my first big order and it is jackets of 90/10 cotton/spandex as well as 50/50 cotton/poly hoodies. Those are already ordered. 
I had planned on ordering custom plastisol transfers from Versatrans. I didn't see spandex listed on the materiels but I'm thinking their EPT Plus for performance garments (it says polyester though) might work.
I can call them tomorrow but I'm wondering if anyone has any insight or recommendations for an alternate if that won't work. Thank you!


----------

